# new to smf



## pid (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, i'm pid. new to the forums and smoking as well. i've already learned a lot from all the threads here. just got a new GOSM gas smoker, seasoned it today and jumpin in with ribs tomorrow. can't wait to start building my experience!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to hear that your jumping right in. If you havent taken the 5 Day E Course I would suggest it.


----------



## bassman (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Lots of great information here.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  Looking forward to seeing qview of the ribs tomorrow.


----------



## dmack (Jun 25, 2009)

Pid,
Welcome to the forum and enjoy that gosm. I have had mine for a year and love it. Not much of a learning curve.

dmack


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome PID to the SMF.  A few of us Kansans here.


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 25, 2009)

Good to have you along!


----------



## valkman (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome! I think you'll like doing ribs - I'm doing my third batch tomorrow and they've come out excellent so far. Good luck!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome pid.
You're sure to love it here.
Good luck on your virgin smoke on the GOSM, hope all is tasty.


----------



## billbo (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome Pid! Good luck on the ribs!


----------



## pid (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for the welcome everyone! in a few hours i'll be firing up for the ribs. i probably should have done a chicken first but i've smoked them before on a friends smoker so i wanted to start right in with somethin new.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, glad to have you here.


----------



## grothe (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard pid...lookin forward to some pics!!


----------



## morkdach (Jun 25, 2009)

welcome aboard PID nice to see another kansan and with all this nice weather were having it makes smoking a pleasure. dont even need to light it just set it in the sun. what part of the sunflower ya from


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome PID, I think ribs are a good starter, you can hardly mess those up, do a search on foiling them, I would strongly recommend it!


----------



## pid (Jun 25, 2009)

morkdach, i'm from central kansas, little town called ellinwood, and ya, it's definately warm out.


----------



## planeguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome PID...send out some pics of those ribs so we can all drool.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 25, 2009)

oh ya down by cheyenne bottoms i know where your at just southwest of here.


----------



## pid (Jun 25, 2009)

yup, i actually live 1 mile east of cheyenne on the campground i run


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 25, 2009)

First welcome to SMF you'll like it here as you know so happy smoking and remember the Qview.


----------



## pid (Jun 26, 2009)

well first smoke is done, it was good. i know it can be better though. i think i needed more smoke and it only took a little over 4 hours for some reason. but like i said it was still good. i'll be trying babybacks this weekend.
Qview (cell pics were the best i could do)


----------

